# Tarpon Port Aâ€”â€”rookie to **** pops



## Gamblinhand (Mar 6, 2007)

Wanting a report on Tarpon out here. I made soon **** pops. Was gonna try trolling for them. Iâ€™m running twin outboards, so how far back and at what speed do I set for? Im guessing way back right? The purpose to keep distance from motor exhaust â€”â€”yes or am I wasting time? 
Thanks for any advise or tips...
Gambler


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

You are wasting your time if you plan on keeping your outboards turned on. And you're spooking fish that others with trolling motors or inboards might pursue.

You can set up drifts and hang **** pops below balloons. Or you can catch a ride with a buddy whose boat has a trolling motor.


----------



## ScandyWhite (Jul 20, 2019)

Go for it and report back. They sure as hell won't bite if you don't have a lure in the water. Bump troll them way back 1-2 kts. And you can cast to the fish.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*



Gamblinhand said:


> Wanting a report on Tarpon out here. I made soon **** pops. Was gonna try trolling for them. Iâ€™m running twin outboards, so how far back and at what speed do I set for? Im guessing way back right? The purpose to keep distance from motor exhaust â€"â€"yes or am I wasting time?
> Thanks for any advise or tips...
> Gambler


tarpon run from an outboard, drifting ***** is you best bet. need a trolling motor to close the gap. :texasflag


----------



## Picudo Azul (Apr 29, 2014)

NO. Youâ€™re not wasting your time. Tarpon have been caught trolling long before trolling motors came along.


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

Picudo Azul said:


> NO. Youâ€™re not wasting your time. Tarpon have been caught trolling long before trolling motors came along.


There is a reason every single serious tarpon fisherman who runs an outboard in Texas uses trolling motors and its not because people caught tarpon by trolling long before trolling motors were invented.

Running your outboard is going to be a frustrating endeavor and you will make enemies of everybody out there who is doing it the right way with trolling motors.

I've tried it and it is a waste of time. I've done it on a day when nine boats caught 35 tarpon in the area I was fishing and guess how many I jumped... ZERO!!!

Buy a trolling motor if you are going to seriously tarpon fish. Otherwise drift and cast, but to do so takes a lot of experience not to spook fish. Still best to invest in a trolling motor.


----------



## Gamblinhand (Mar 6, 2007)

Thank you all, I do have a trolling motor and will use it. 
But has anybody been seeing any Tarpon out of Port A or Port O’Connor? How far are they running off the shore line? 35ft? Or is it just hit and miss in finding where they are? 
Again thanks for tips, will definitely be using the trolling motor. And will use the balloon trick for holding those lures up. All good stuff, it’s been twenty plus years since I tried to catch one on the Texas coast in this style
Oh yeah, the trolling motor is on my bay boat..... I guess that’s what I’m going to run with in this venture


----------

